# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  حذف تمام کلید های خارجی یک جدول به صورت یک جا

## habib_namvar

دوستان من چند تا جدول دارم که با استفاده از کلید های خارجی به هم وصلن 
حالا من میخواهم یکی شونو حذف کنم یک کار اینه که من جدول های مرتبطشو اول حذف کنم بعد جدول مورد نظرمو حذف کنم یه کارم اینه که ارتباطاشونو حذف کنم بعد جدولمو، حالا یک دستور میخوام که بدون ذکر نام relation هر چی ارتباط داره رو حذف کنه  :متفکر: 
خیلی لازم دارم :گریه:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوست عزیز.
سال نو شما مبارک.
شما وقتی Relation ایجاد کردید میتوانید از داخل خود Management Studio در داخل Design Table برای Relation ها در قسمت Delete گزینه Cascade رو انتخاب کنید.با اینکار فقط کافیه که رکوردهای جدول اصلی رو حذف کنید خودش تمامی رکوردهای زیر مجموعه رو حذف میکنه.

----------


## habib_namvar

سال نوی شما هم مبارک
ولی من مشکلم توی حذف یک رکورد نیست من مشکلم توی حذف جدولیه که با جدول دیگه ارتباط داره، من میخوام وقتی دوتا جدول دارم که به هم مرتبطا،وقتی یکیشونو (جدول نه رکورد) حذف میکنم قبل حذف دستوری رو وارد کنم که ارتباطشونو قطع کنه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما برای اینکار با استفاده از دستور Alter Table و استفاده از Drop Constraint میتوانید اینکارو انجام بدید.
در اینجا در این مورد توضیح داده شده است

----------


## habib_namvar

خوب اینکه باز  نام relation رو لازم داره  :متفکر: 
من میخوام بدون ذکر نام relation جدول رو پاک کنه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

شما باید یک جوری ارتباط رو از بین ببرید.
برای پیدا کردن نام Relationمیتوانید با استفاده از جدول Sysobjects نام اونو بدست بیارید.

----------

